# CAN NOW DIE A HAPPY MAN



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Fished with Jebster this morning in the Coomera river region started just on daybreak armed with two breamin outfits 1500 reels spooled with 4lb fireline 8lb & 4 lb leader after a few casts landed my first bream 26cm to the fork what soon followed I thought I could only dream of .The next pontoon fish bailing up & smashing schools of bait fish I went to cast my gulp sandworm but remembered I had pink grub rigged up unweighted for the surface .
I quickly got a cast away and started to retrieve when this massive bow wave rose up behind it ,reel begin to scream doing about 12 knots down the river. luck went my way he stayed out in the open water towing me with Jeb paddling hard to keep up then stalemate for over a hour. I couldn't lift him off the bottom round & round the yak he went with the drag set right my rod felt like it was about to explode with my first sight of colour I thought he around the 4 kg mark.
With Jeb waiting to help with the landing, the fish slowly coming to the surface passing his yak looked at me and said your kidding it's a bus then passing me I got my first good look at him. Then with the adrenalin reaching a new high Jeb pulled off a great tail grab to land it. About 2 hours of intensifying rush that fishing junkies like me can only dream of a plastic surgeon couldn't get the smile off my face today he weighted in at 9.8 kg it will be on Gold Coast Nine News Paul Burts Fishing report Thurs night.Time for a beer Fishbrain


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Have a beer for me too fishbrain!! What a fish. You`ve just lived my dream. Steve.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sensatioanl effort there on the Trev!!! What a thumper we can only dream of catching one of those beauties down here, they put up a tremendous fight for there size!

Milt,


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Look at the head on the bugger...the fish I mean! Well done!!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanx Guys , 
I always thought a 3.5 kg would max out my bream gear hell was I wrong he went 96 cm. cheers Brad


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Goramighty!..... I think I just hyperventilated reading that...ifn I'd been there I reckon it would have been a bowel movement.....
The fishing Gods really did smile, and you can take the credit for success on light gear. Hall of fame, Hall of fame, and is there a competition on around here somewhere?
and *Frying tonight! Bring your own papers!
*Sorry  just got a bit carried away there.

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd0F7gIAAA17gAASIABgYQAQEAAORtggIABUUDTQyMmIJVPCaJo0GaIA5CMFASquKK8Usag7+nkr7x5ps/5nBaWtBBf4u5IpwoSG6C9wEA==


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

You bloody LEGEND! Absolutely fantastic effort Brad. Think ill chase crabs with the old man this weekend and forget about trying to win the comp.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

By the way, what sort of Trevally is it? I like the way you described where you were fishing as 'Coomera River Region', cmon, fess up :wink: .


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

AHHHH,
I'm just about to get ready and cook up some fresh Trev, I think I will do it with a bit of coconut cream with a few slices of mango, and some onion  . Brad doesn't know yet but while we were unpacking the fishing gear I swap the bags and I got the fillets and he got the left over lunch bag !!!!!! :lol: Nah there was to much for one guy to eat so he said have a couple of coldies with these so thats what I'm goin to do!!!!.
Jebster...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great writeup FB, certainly raised the pulse rate 

What a fish on 4lb!! :shock:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

WELL FISHBRAIN


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT THE FIRST POST . WELL DONE MATE GOOD FISH ON A BREAM OUTFIT. THAT ECOGEAR WORKS OK SEE YA MILAN


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Mate that's insane, what a horse :shock: :shock: :shock: ! 4lb, bloody hell, VERY well done! Love the overhead shot too


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

I am sooo jealous
 
Well done mate  

Gunston


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Bloody outstanding Fishbrain. I can only imagine the peak of adrelin and relief when you finally got him in the Predator. Its gonna be hard to top that one :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Fantastic work Fishbrain,

Patience and persistance pays off, well done.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I can sleep in now on Sunday, no bloody hope of winning the comp now.

Awesome fish, great story.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats awesome Brad
What an achievement on 4lb line and don't they go hard


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations Brad on a truly wonderful fish. :shock: When that big swirl appeared behind your lure. On 4lb line is also a remarkable acheivement. Well done. We have a winner.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks like you could go another round there FB. You can barely squeeze out that smile. You beauty

Looks like a (Giant Trevally - GT) - can anyone confirm.


----------



## Whitey (May 18, 2006)

Mate

Awesome fish. Exactly where were you fishing again. GPS marks would help !!!!
Congrats. Need a fishing buddy anytime on the coast and I guess I could force myself to come along.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

What ever I could say, has already beed said. Bloody well done ,  mate. You are indeed a legend!   You have blown us all away.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

I want one!!!! :shock: :shock:   
AWESOME;

Ian


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:roll: not bad Fishbrain not bad
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Bloody Queenslanders, big fish one day bigger the next 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Brilliant capture FB, hope Paul Burt mentions its a yak fish as that will rock a few perceptions.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloody Ripper FB, well done!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That fish rocks FB, then rocks some more. The fish, the gear, and the yak...that's a cracking tale :shock:


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats a big fish mate, catching it on your bream outfit is pretty good. 
well done.


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Milansek,

See that key that says Caps Lock...give it a tap!!

Cheers


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Fishbrain,

Absolutely frikken awesome! :shock: That would have been the biggest buzz to hook up to a freight train like that! Just brilliant!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

WOW! Just reading that got my pulse racing.

Geez! Now I'm really hanging out for a yakfishing fix.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

amazing catch fishbrain - i get stressed enough hoping the hooks and knots hold after a 30 second fight with a flathead...i would have been a blubbering mess after nigh on 2 hours in the saddle with that monster attached! Congrats!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Dodge,
Talking to Paul Burt he fishes out yak as well ,he loved the thought of it being caught from a yak I was hoping some one could tape it for me Gold Coast Nine News Fishing Report Thursday well tonite about 5.45pm as I don't get it where I'am. cheers fishbrain


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

What they all said!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I had nothing on him Gatesy he nearly spooled me the first run I was almost
on to my mono backing I had to grab the spool so he would start towing me it's fastest I've been in a kayak. Jeb could hardly keep up my rod felt like a piece of spaghetti creaking & groaning like trying to put the hurt on with a feather he stayed deep for over an hour just pulsing round the kayak. I think the drag washes are ok might need some new braid though.cheers FB


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

One hell of an achievement Fishbrain! You must have wondered what the hell it was and wether it would ever come up or not! Have you eaten him yet and if so how was he?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

fishbrain
That is one BIG fish.
Can i ask do you use the front well alot?
I never wanted to pay $200 for something i dont know if ill need or use.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Well done, what a fish. awesome stuff.

Col.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations Fishbrain......what an incredible fish!! I can only dream of catching something that big. What a buzz....something that will never leave you. I bet it felt good updating the PB's on your signature! You must be very happy with the Predator too.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

What a fantastic effort!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I cant think of any superlatives to add......

simply a top effort and a credit to your ability


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work.. congratulations.. job well done!

Bet your next yak fishing trip will be an anti-climax.... but then again, you could have just started on a roll....

Tight Lines!


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

WOW, thats a big fish, for that to be caught on a yak is an achievement


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FB they didn't show your fish on 9 GC news, just offshore captures; so give Paul B a serve from the kayakers when you see him, as I had lined up a mini audience of big boat blokes


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Fishbrain awesome effort !!

I caught one of those trevally last year in my stinkboat, 50cm on a cheap kmart rod with 2kg line. It took me twenty minutes to land, they certainly fight hard.

I can also relate to your post subject as I too have been lucky to catch two flathead in one day that both measured over 1 metre.

I have just started up with this yak fishing you have set a huge goal for me to reach, if I catch one half as large as yours I'll be happy.

Well done, the pressures on now, whats your next feat? 

Cheers


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Richo,
Can you keep A look out tonight and over the weekend GC Nine News maybe put on then if not I will give Paul a serve.Thanks mate FB


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

HI Rik,
I don't use the front hatch much at all at the moment but planing a few paddles over to Nth Stradbroke Is & Moreton Is later this year & fish outside when the Macaceral are running it be handy then.cheers brad


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbrain said:


> Hi Richo,
> Can you keep A look out tonight and over the weekend GC Nine News maybe put on then if not I will give Paul a serve.Thanks mate FB


Easy done mate watch it every night except Wednesday [thats drinks night with a bunch of mates every week]


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Richo ,I had few myself wednesday night myself . FB


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

By the Way I was told by a good inside source the cover of Queenland Fishing Monthly Magazine will be a man ,a macaceral & his kayak
yes his KAYAK finally our kayak fishing fraternity is being taken seriously due to some awesome offshore catches with hardcore outside & estuary fisherman in there YAKS.Cheers Fishbrain


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FB you are now a TV star; PB gave your capture a good viewing on the 9 News tonight, and showed the yak as well and will generate a bit more interest in yak fishing for sure.

He also guaranteed a traffic jam on the water, by naming the creek junction on the report.

I'll look on ausfish later you will be a star there now it's in the public domain.

I must say though, the fish was more photogenic than you as you just had the big grin :wink:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Great to hear Richo I was still in a state of shock when that was shot I've just got home from work.cheers mate


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Brad,

Having catch a similar size trevally before I know how they go. However I was in a big stinkboat using 15kg line and Ithought that was hardwork, I can only hope to imagine how your light bream outfit coupled with the yak would have been. Yours is truly a skillful effort.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I was just thinking.........pretty dangerous sort of thing for me to do at the best of times, actually daydreaming, about having the big fish on for a big fight like that... Daydream continues,,, fight continues for a couple of hours, and then the coup de grace, lifts the fish, into the yak, and Newtons first and second laws and all the rest come into effect.. and especially his third law.. and Murphey my mate (Law that is)... also kicks in, and the yak capsizes, and the fish is gone, and all my gear goes to Davey Jones :x

Just daydreaming :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Believe me Andy bear I did have nasty thoughts but I was 99.9% sure it a trevally but thoughts of something with bigger teeth did cross my mind.FB


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Brad
Good Result - well done!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Just thought I would bring this to the top to entice the new members we have had since this awesome capture was made.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Trev
Congratulations on an awesome catch. It's great catching something that size on light gear. Some of the guys in Singapore who run fishing tackle shops go over to WA with their fly fishing gear and target the trevally. They certainly give them a run for their money!!
Excellent catch. What a buzz
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Very impressive indeed Fishbrain. Nice work. It's really got my juices flowing


----------

